# Verkaufe S7 CPU



## N_Fected (20 Januar 2009)

Hallo

Ich Biete eine nagelneue S7 CPU Typ:

6ES7 315-2AG10-0AB0 ( CPU315-2DP )

E-Stand 07 FW-Stand 2.6.6 

Neu und Orginalverpackt Wurde nur zum Fotografieren ausgepackt

Preis 400€

Weitere infos per PN


----------



## Gerri (21 Januar 2009)

Was stellst du dir vor?


----------



## Black Scorpion (21 Januar 2009)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Hast du noch andere Baugruppe?


----------



## hovonlo (21 Januar 2009)

Wieso gibt's hier im Forum eigentlich ein "Suche und Biete" ????


----------



## Shino (21 Januar 2009)

Ja also wenn du schon in einem flaschem Forum postet solltest du wenigsten deine Preisvorstellung dazu posten.

Hätte interesse aber würde gern schon den Preis erfahren


----------



## Gerri (21 Januar 2009)

Hab auch noch eine 317-2DP (nur im Labor getestet) zum abgeben.


----------



## Shino (21 Januar 2009)

:sb7: leute *leicht aufreg* wie sieht es mit Preisen aus?

weil ich gehe mal nicht davon aus das ihr die CPUs verschenkt


----------



## Gerri (21 Januar 2009)

1800 Kiesel; NP:2900


----------



## Shino (21 Januar 2009)

hmmm ok das ist günstig muss zugeben das ich nicht gedacht hatte das CPUs so teuer sind 

es übersteigt doch erst mal mein kleines Azubigehältchen 

MfG Shino


----------



## Gerri (21 Januar 2009)

ok wenn du´s dir mal überlegen solltest, dann meld dich mal. Im Augenblick liegt die CPU auf meinem Tisch und wird mit einem TP170A als Kalender verwendet.

Die 317 können halt schon einiges!


----------



## Shino (21 Januar 2009)

nicht schlecht.

naja ich habe nächste woche ausglernt und muss mich daher ein wenig weiter bilden was sps angeht.

Und da ich zuhause auch gerne was mache hab ich mir überlegt mir sowas mal zuzulegen. Aber naja bei mir liegt das geld momentan nicht rum.

Trotzdem danke 

wie gesagt ich werde mich sonst bei dir melden 

MfG Shino


----------



## Gerri (21 Januar 2009)

na dann versuchs mal mit plcsim wenn möglich. Da kannst du eine CPU simulieren samt WinCCFlex und sogar OB´s auslösen.


----------



## N_Fected (22 Januar 2009)

Also Preis 600€


----------

